
Cambridge University Press has made higher education textbooks free online - psychlops
https://www.cambridge.org/about-us/covid-19/
======
brodouevencode
> Due to performance issues caused by unprecedented demand and reported
> misuse, we have had to temporarily remove the free access to textbooks. We
> apologise for the inconvenience caused and are working to address these
> concerns to reinstate free access as soon as possible.

------
ljsocal
A positive sign that the human thirst for knowledge knows no bounds!

